# New look & feel for Twinkie's 870



## Twinkie .308 (Jul 27, 2015)

So I've had this pump & thump for some years now. I've shot birds, squirrels, deer and hog with it.  It's been a good gun but I want to give it that new toy look and feel.


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Jul 27, 2015)

First I removed the original stock. This is pretty simple but I'm sure there's somebody out there who's never done it.


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Jul 27, 2015)

First remove the two screws (phillips head) from the recoil pad.


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Jul 27, 2015)

Once the recoil pad is off, there's only one screw (flathead) inside the stock to remove


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Jul 27, 2015)

The forend ring is the only thing left. They sell a special tool to take this off. Some stock kits come with a tool. Some use needle nose pliers. I use a small diameter screwdriver wrapped with electrical tape, tapping it with a hammer to get it started.


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Jul 27, 2015)

For the new stock, I decided to go with Kicklite's recoil reducing, adjustable length, pistola grip.


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Jul 27, 2015)

Only one screw (supplied allen) for the buttstock. Three small screws (phillips) hold the shell carrier to the buttstock. And you use the same ring for the forend (tool supplied).


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Jul 27, 2015)

That wasn't quite enough for me so I added some sandpaper grips. I've done this to several of my guns and really like it. The possibilities are endless. You start by taping off the area you want to put the grip on.


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Jul 27, 2015)

Following the lines in your gun's grip, cut out a template with the masking tape . Draw a design on your template. Stick it to some skateboard griptape and cut out your pattern.


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Jul 27, 2015)

Before you stick the griptape to the gun, make sure you wipe it down with rubbing alcohol. After your griptape is on the gun, go along the edges with a lighter. Just hold the flame to the griptape for a second and push it down.  This may not be necessary, but I do it, especially on curved surfaces. The griptape can still be easily removed later if you decide you want to remove it


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Jul 27, 2015)

Do the same for the forend and your done! ... for now .......


----------



## model88_308 (Jul 27, 2015)

Very cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## roperdoc (Jul 30, 2015)

Nice work with the grips!


----------

